# Front legs shaking?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

5 year old ottb. Retired sound with no injuries according to his trainer. Moves sound. Before, during pauses in or after excersise one or sometimes both front legs will shake. No pain that can be detected by applying pressure. Feet keep themselves very short, as he has fairly thin walls that wear off with occasional rasps to make sure they are nice and even. Behaviour was the same even while shod.

Haven't actually tried hoof testers yet. 

Doesn't seem upset. Very forward.

Any ideas? It seems very odd.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe it's muscle weakness that comes from exertion, but doesn't show when he's in motion? Just a thought.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Excitement??? I have a mini who trembles all over when it's time for her handful of oats.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have read in the past that a deficit of Vitamin E & Selenium can lead to this but a over-abundance of it can be fatal so....be very careful if you look in this direction.
There is also hereditary tendencies passed on that you might look into...
HYPP is another, although not a strong one in a papered OTTB is it?

Although this is a "bad" article in listing of known places to look it also can be a "good" article in being able to check off...nope, we don't have this one, not that one....
_https://wagwalking.com/horse/condition/muscle-tremor-disorder_

Eye opener to many things it could be and not much is known about any of this to date...
Good luck finding the culprit.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Heel pain, overworked-tired muscle, spinal compression in the neck...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is it a sort of trembling like the horse cannot keep the knee locked out straight?

this happens sometimes in racehorses. It has to do with the tendon that keeps the legs locked into a straight (knee open) position, such as they would use wheb sleeping in a standing position, not working as well becuase the opposing tendon has shortened. 
I am not sure the exact physiology, but the trembling, or sort of 'slipping out of locked' position is a result of racing.

anyone know what I am referring to?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Makes sense and I seem to remember my dad's uncle and cousins talking about it but other than that no and they didn't understand the why's behind it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lots of good ideas with value. I would have the vet rule out pain or problem and not worry about it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Lots of good ideas with value. I would have the vet rule out pain or problem and not worry about it.


Trouble is, be it vet or farrier, IME they often miss stuff like this, discount it or find it a mystery. They don't recognise high/weak heels(perhaps because they're so common) & often don't well understand nutritional or spinal probs. Therefore I would indeed have a vet examine, but I wouldn't just 'not worry' if that vet doesn't come up with the answer.

This often goes with high heeled horses, or those with heels too weak to relax on - the horse is constantly on 'tippy toes' & can't 'lock' his knees to be able to rest without muscular effort.

OP you could post some pics - both conformational & hoof pics(see link in my signature), which may help give you a better idea what the prob could be.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My ottb used to do this. I got a different farrier (better one!) and it lessened.... then I had her shod by the good farrier and it's since stopped altogether, as well as her overall stance massively improving. 

I think it was heel pain.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Since so many of the neurological diseases can start off small in one place and then accelerate I think I'd be inclined to get a vet in to do some tests and at least rule them out
There's something called 'shivers' (not sure what the technical name for it is) that starts small and gets worse, I'd also want to rule out EPM


----------

